# The harness...



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

Curious of thoughts on the little monkey back-pack harness/leash systems for very active toddlers.

My Mom used some type of leash system with me and my sisters. We were all pretty close in age, and we all just wanted to go, go go! lol She found shopping challenging and the only way she found to keep us safely with her and not tearing around the store at the young toddler ages was to use the leash.

I remember laughing about it, and at first in parenthood I know I had a lot of mixed feelings on them... still do.

But, DD is a runner. And going to the store alone with her is definitely challenging. She wants to run, not hold my hand, freaks out if I try to hold her hand. When she takes off and I catch up to her and go to pick her up she throws herself on the floor and makes herself a dead weight and screeches. Fun times. lol Sometimes I do let her run around a little while I'm right with her, to see if burning off some of her energy/curiousity will help... but no success rate with that yet. lol

I basically do spurts of letting her down, chasing her, and trying to hold a very wiggly upset LO who is desperately kicking and wanting down. Needless to say, shopping trips are cut very short, and sometimes before I get everything I needed to begin with.

So, I've been thinking about the harness...







How horrible is this? Is anyone else in a similiar situation? What do you do?


----------



## Areia (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it's fine - my husband uses one with DD.

Honestly, be prepared for dirty looks though. Even though he had an obvious disability (which is why he uses the harness when they go for walks), he still gets glares from some people.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Whoo-Hoo...we were due for a new harness thread!

IMO, they're a tool, like anything else. If they work for you and your child, then they're a good tool. I used one (just a plain harness - no backpack) on dd1 for a few months, when I was in late pregnancy, and then recovering from my c-section, with ds2. It allowed me to take dd1 out to do things, instead of spending about 2-3 months cooped up in the house. She loved it, and I didn't have to worry about her taking off and throwing herself into the icky duck pond at the farm.

ETA: I also want to add that I think the harnesses are _light years_ more comfortable for most kids than having to hold hands with an adult for extended periods of time.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

DS loved his teddy bear backpack harness. We called putting it on "getting a bear hug". There were times when we were leaving the car when he would hand it to us and ask to wear it.

We bought ours without his input, but if you're really worried about it you could ask your DC to choose between the bear, the monkey, or whatever else they might have.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I wouldn't use one, but I haven't been in the position to need one.

You could try one and see how it works out.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Whoo-Hoo...we were due for a new harness thread!


LOL, I know.

OP I am from the camp that if you need it then great, use it. What is the option? Your child running away? into traffic? lord knows where?

I had an active toddler, a bolter-if I thought about I'd have bought one in a heartbeat. She did almost run into the street, luckily it was the middle of winter in my sleepy little tourist town, but if had been summer things could have been much worse. Dirty looks-whatever, if someone never has had a child who does this type of behavior they don't understand and also assume things(like in DD's case too much sugar, no she was just that amped).

Like a PP said, it's like anything it's a tool. I never did end up using one, but if my son is _anything_ like DD you bet I'll be getting one, or I'll be going as few places as possible with him from 15m-2 years. I don't think he'll be that way though, he's already so different than she was.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I thought they were horrible until my little daredevil came along and my primary parental duty became "Keep him alive". I am seriously considering getting one right now, because if I am not carrying him or holding his hand at all times, he is gone so fast I would swear he had the ability to disappear.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I post the same thing in every thread on this and here goes...

Between the ages of about 18 months and shy of 2.5 the harness was a joy and a lifesaver for my son and I. I live in a city where some areas have narrow sidewalks next to busy streets, where we frequently went to festivals and zoos and other crowded and exciting places, and we were on the go a lot.

Holding hands for a prolonged period of time was uncomfortable for both of us (at least it was for me and after holding my hand over my head for 10 min I assume it was for him) and would produce the limp-noodle drop and scream. He had a need to gogogo and not be in the stroller or the Ergo or a hip-carry in the sling all the time.

Also my son was a dasher and is deaf when anything else is Really Interesting! I honestly believe that at that age (and still sometimes) he could not both be exploring the butterflies AND be hearing what people around him were saying.

The harness gave me the security to continue to go out and do things with him all over, and it gave him the room to explore things at his level with both hands. I mostly followed him with it, but a few times he dashed and it was helpful. Also I could often keep him from falling over.







I have amazingly fond memories of us going about the city at that time without tons of power struggles and in a relaxed and connected way.

We also did all the other things that families do to encourage safety - played red light green light, held hands in parking lots, ran madly about in safe parks, etc.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Harnesses are a tool. As with all things, they can be over used or misused by "bad parents." They are extremely helpful if you have a "runner," or if you have a "normal toddler" but you can't chase her because you're 9 months pg (when I bought it for DD1.)

Kids have more freedom walking alongside Mom in the harness than they do if they have to keep on holding a sweaty hand, or be confined to a sling or stroller all the time. All of my kids went through a phase where the harness was useful- for each of them it lasted a month or two. Other kids, with different personalities, might need this for longer- even throughout the toddler years.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Whoo-Hoo...we were due for a new harness thread!












JSMa - if you search harness or leash, you will come up with lots of threads.


----------



## dakotablue (Jun 21, 2009)

When I was little my grandmother used on on me. When it comes to the harness I think it has its place as a tool. If your DC is not old enough or able to understand the safety of staying by your side than a harness can be used in conjunction of trying to get to a better place (new skills, age or just this is what we use.)

I know the glares!







How dare you exist with a child you don't want to get stolen and want to keep alive!


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Whoo-Hoo...we were due for a new harness thread!

IMO, they're a tool, like anything else. If they work for you and your child, then they're a good tool. I used one (just a plain harness - no backpack) on dd1 for a few months, when I was in late pregnancy, and then recovering from my c-section, with ds2. It allowed me to take dd1 out to do things, instead of spending about 2-3 months cooped up in the house. She loved it, and I didn't have to worry about her taking off and throwing herself into the icky duck pond at the farm.

ETA: I also want to add that I think the harnesses are _light years_ more comfortable for most kids than having to *hold hands with an adult for extended periods of time*.

I'm not chiming in about the harness, but I wanted to say reading this idea (the bolded) on previous threads made me aware of how that might be uncomfortable for a small child, and os I try to lean down now, so my 2 year old doesn't have to reach up the entire time.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I used one with ds (the plain red one with a little elmo on the front). LOVED it for keeping him safe and me sane







Sure we got dirty looks but, ya know what? My ds is safe at the end of the day and we were BOTH happier with him using the harness. That is what matters, not what other people think.


----------



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

Pregnancy among a to-do list a mile long made me forget about doing a search first. Oops!







Sorry! I'm usually notorious for searching first too! lol I really need some sleep. lol

Anyway, thanks for all the replies! Makes me feel A TON better actually! I was worried I was slacking in some department of Mommy-hood that I was having difficulties with my little runner. lol Glad it's a normal toddler thing and I'm totally not alone.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I have one for my ds (our littles are the same age almost exactly) and I only use it when I know I'll really need it - so pretty sparingly. BUT - the times I DO need it, it has been a true life-saver (it keeps him from running into the street, so I mean that literally).


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Harness > Child running into traffic

I'd not think twice about harnessing my DD if she was a runner and I was concerned for her safety.


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

I should have used one with my son when he was at that age. He would make a dash for the street every.time. It was like a magnet! And he made it *into* the street once. Very frightening and if I ever have another kid who exhibits his behaviors, you bet I'll use one.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSMa* 
Pregnancy among a to-do list a mile long made me forget about doing a search first. Oops!







Sorry! I'm usually notorious for searching first too! lol I really need some sleep. lol

Don't worry about it _at all_. This topic comes up every so often, and sometimes becomes...heated. I was just joking around.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

This reminds me of a lady I know who thinks strollers for children about 3 and up are extremely bad too. She can go on tirades about how abled bodied walkers in strollers just encourages them to be lazy and not want to play or get exercise because someone will just cart them around anyway. Apparently anyone with an older toddler who relies on ANYTHING but 'good' parenting and the ability to hold hands is doing a HUGE disservice to their children as well as being a lazy parent and teaching kids to be unhealthy.

She won't listen to anyone who says sometimes kids just CAN'T walk as far is the trip calls for and some kids simply CAN'T have the self control every single time to listen to their parents about staying/not running/whatever. Nope, doesn't matter. bad parents use strollers at that age. I still laugh at that... clearly she has a perfectly meek and mild mannered child who has the stamina/endourance of a horse... that or she never goes anywhere anyway.

but yeah, I support harness use. My mom always says she should have had one with me







My husband is against them but you better believe we will use one should our kiddo be anything like I was... especially if I get knocked up while she is still very young!


----------



## Needle in the Hay (Sep 16, 2006)

I have no problem with harnesses used when necessary but just wanted to suggest online grocery shopping to reduce/shorten shopping trips!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

There have been lots of threads on this.. I think it can be useful as a safety measure, we have used one in busy public settings with a very independant girl. It keeps her safe and me sane. I typically put in on her and put it around my wrist and hold her hand, I don't want to hold her by a "leash", but it's there in case she "escapes".


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

We use the harness occasionally too- in crowded and busy places.
I found it particularly useful at the airports when my hands are full and I need to go through my purse (to pay for something, for a ticket, for my ID, etc).
Where I've always felt more comfortable holding the hand of my son, the harness serves as a "2nd line of defense" for when I have to momentarily let go.
Even when holding his hand, I have the harness looped around my wrist and hand multiple times so in case he has the impulse to let go of my hand and dash off, I have the harness as backup.
Maybe I'm oblivious but I haven't gotten any bad stares so far.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a monkey one that has been sitting in the closet for the past couple of months yet to be used. Things have deteriorated to the point where I feel I have no choice but to break it out for my 21 month old son. I simply cannot continue on like we have been. I become a frazzled mess trying to keep up with with him when we're out, and my four year old shouldn't be having to deal with any of this. I don't care what anyone thinks about it anymore. They aren't the ones having to deal with my son. Anyway, we're quite the spectacle as it is, so we couldn't possibly attract more attention by using a harness.

This has all been a real shock to me because my daughter was completely the opposite as a toddler. While she had her moments on occasion, I could let her walk anywhere from the time she started walking. She was so not a runner. She always kept up with me. She never pulled things off shelves. She never ran into the parking lot. She always held my hand when necessary. She never tried to throw herself out of my arms on the pavement while I carried her across the street. I guess I'm getting payback now.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

My DD had a monkey buddy one and loved it. We let her play with it and wear it around the house. When we used it at the airport no one gave us dirty looks at all. We used it at crowded places, mostly when DD was 2.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

I just got a unicorn harness for my 2 1/2 year old runner. I have had to go after her twice and leave my 5 year old with the baby and I won't let that happen again.

When I was small apparently my mom used to tie me to the front step in the harness while she did dishes.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThisCat* 
I have a monkey one that has been sitting in the closet for the past couple of months yet to be used. Things have deteriorated to the point where I feel I have no choice but to break it out for my 21 month old son. I simply cannot continue on like we have been. I become a frazzled mess trying to keep up with with him when we're out, and my four year old shouldn't be having to deal with any of this. I don't care what anyone thinks about it anymore. They aren't the ones having to deal with my son. Anyway, we're quite the spectacle as it is, so we couldn't possibly attract more attention by using a harness.

This has all been a real shock to me because my daughter was completely the opposite as a toddler. While she had her moments on occasion, I could let her walk anywhere from the time she started walking. She was so not a runner. She always kept up with me. She never pulled things off shelves. She never ran into the parking lot. She always held my hand when necessary. She never tried to throw herself out of my arms on the pavement while I carried her across the street. I guess I'm getting payback now.









Isn't it boggling how two children can be sooo different?

I never had a runner. But after my nephew took off on my 70 year old dad last week and my 9 year old had to book to catch him, yea, I'd use one in a heartbeat. Some kids just don't get it.


----------



## TabithaB (Mar 26, 2010)

I have always used a retractable dog leash and hook it to a belt loop or the waist of my son's pants. Now that gets some really funny looks, but it only takes a second for you to get separated from you child or for them to put themselves in harms way like with traffic or getting lost so I don't really care what people think.

My son is not really a runner or anything like that, but he gets really focused on something and gets tunnel vision and it is easy to lose track of each other.

My son is older now and he still likes it because it is upsetting when he loses track of us at places like the state fair where there are large crowds, etc.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bluegoat* 
When I was small apparently my mom used to tie me to the front step in the harness while she did dishes.









LOL-this reminds me of a lady who I work with who was basically put on a run tied to her mom's laundry line because she was surrounded by a ditch, and 2 rivers, she was a runner and the family was always concerned she'd try to head for the river.

She told me about that after my DD tried to run out the door of the bakery where I work at.

OP-you'll have to forgive my laughter in my first post, these come up every once in awhile and many people just don't like the thought of leashing your kid, but when faced with the many dangerous possibilities that could occur, I think that they can be a very useful tool.


----------



## TabithaB (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Owen'nZoe* 
I thought they were horrible until my little daredevil came along and my primary parental duty became "Keep him alive". I am seriously considering getting one right now, because if I am not carrying him or holding his hand at all times, he is gone so fast I would swear he had the ability to disappear.

Yeah exactly that. That basically sums it all up.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I have pictures of me as a little kid chained to a tree in the front yard.







My daughter has the monkey backpack. We don't use it often but occasionally it is a great tool.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Whoo-Hoo...we were due for a new harness thread!


Yea, it's been awhile, hasn't it?









My take: When it comes to any parenting product, it's not the use that's inherently bad, but the misuse.

A playpen as a safe place to plunk a kid down while you clean up broken glass? Good use. A playpen for the kid to cry it out when s/he gets on your nerves? Bad use. A harness to keep a child near you in a crowded place while still giving him/her a little freedom of movement? Good thing. A harness to yank on as a punishment for an unruly kid? Bad thing.

Be a good parent, and you'll make good use of parenting products.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Be a good parent, and you'll make good use of parenting products.


















Well said.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, my ds1 wasn't a runner... he had his moments where we talked about it but we never did get one. DS2 isnt' walking yet, but if he ends up being a real runner, I can absolutely 100% see us getting and using one. Their tools as others have said... not good or bad, just tools


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I make a point of smiling at parents who have their kids in a harness, to hopefully offset the glares they get, LOL.

I had a puppy backpack for DS and used it a handful of times - the airport, the zoo, Disneyland. I don't think I got any angry stares, but it wouldn't have made a difference if I had. The puppy had been in storage for a couple of years, and DS found it recently. The "leash" part of it is off (not sure where it went) but DS (5 years old) wore the backpack all over the house for a few days. He still thinks it's a neat toy!

I won't hesitate to use it with DD (if I can find the leash!) if I feel it's necessary.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I think they're wonderful. And particularly useful at airports.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

DS has a regular old harness that doesn't look like anything fun, but he loves it anyway. The other day he threw a fit because he wanted to bring it for a quick run up to the corner store. So yeah, I have even used it when there is no apparent reason.

I know why he likes it too. He gets to walk, he gets to explore, and he doesn't have to hold my hand or sit in the stroller or be carried everywhere. The first time we put it on him, he picked at the harness, turned around stared at the leash and slowly took steps away from me to see how far it would go before finally tugging on it and saying "We go now!"


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I think they're a good compromise - especially for a pregnant mom. It gives your child some freedom, doesn't force them to hold your hand (which is a long ways up for a toddler) or be in a stroller/cart. If she wants to walk, but runs, it's a great solution!


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSMa* 
So, I've been thinking about the harness...







How horrible is this? Is anyone else in a similiar situation? What do you do?









oh man i was soooo judgemental against it. oh you should have heard me.

till i had a runner.

and then i had to swallow my words.









we got a tiger one


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I always had my dd hold my hand or be carried, unless I had the stroller with me and she could use the stroller. It was just the rule and I didn't let tantrums change my mind. I don't like the harnesses because they give more room for kids to roam and get into things they shouldn't be playing with while out and about. I think you should make whatever choice works for you though. I used to be very judgemental about parents who used things like that, but now that my dd is older I have to spend my energy worrying about myself not about what other people do so I encourage you to ignore the judgement and do what works for you and your dd, especially if life is stressful in other areas right now. Just be aware that you need to watch to make sure she isn't into other things if she has a lot of room to explore.


----------



## momtoafireteam (Aug 8, 2007)

I had five kids in less than 6 years. I travel with them, internationally (USA to Australia, USA to Europe) ALONE, about once a year or so.

Yes, I use harnesses in airports. I get lots of nasty looks in airports. I offer to anyone who gives nasty looks that if they would prefer to take over the job of getting them all through immigration, baggage and strapped into the plane without the harnesses I am more than willing.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

havent read the replies, but i have read other threads like this one..

DH bought the monkey for DS and DS LOVES it. he wants to wear it everywhere and now that he's walking, i feel like it gives him a bit more freedom than me holding his hand, which he doesnt like to do. so we have zero problem with it. and so far havent had any negative comments or looks, in fact someone asked where to get one because they thought it was such a cute idea.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I always had my dd hold my hand or be carried, unless I had the stroller with me and she could use the stroller. It was just the rule and I didn't let tantrums change my mind.

Then I can't imagine your child threw many serious tantrums about it. In our case, that approach would require me to be willing to make everyone around us listen to my son scream and fuss pretty much every single place we go. That wouldn't go over very well, especially at the library. With some kids this really isn't just a matter of being firm.

ETA - Also, I would have to be willing and able to physically restrain my son who kicks and squirms with force when he wants to get down. Not easy to do while paying for something. And I would have to literally be willing to break his arm or dislocate his shoulder in order to hold his hand when he is not willing. He's a feisty one.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I always had my dd hold my hand or be carried, unless I had the stroller with me and she could use the stroller. It was just the rule and I didn't let tantrums change my mind.

Tantrums are one thing. DS1 would hold my hand when asked, and I never had a problem with it. However, the one time he decided not to, he didn't throw a tantrum - he just _very_ abruptly wrenched his hand free and bolted onto someone's lawn. I went after him, and he circled back. My foot slipped and I went down hard on my stomach. When I managed to get back up, it was to see my two year old son, sitting _in the middle of the intersection_, with a van stopped not five feet away. I was shaking for hours. In his case, I didn't get a harness, because 1) it never occurred to me since this was an exception to his usual behaviour, and 2) I couldn't afford it, anyway. But, if he'd been a runner, then a harness wouldn't have been about whether or not he liked holding my hand - it would have been about never having to see him sitting in the middle of the road again.

Quote:

I don't like the harnesses because they give more room for kids to roam and get into things they shouldn't be playing with while out and about.
But...depending _where_ you're out and about, that might be what you want. I used mine mostly to take dd1 to the local farm. I wanted her to be able to pet goats and bunnies and give bird seed to the ducks. If I wanted her contained, I'd have used a container stroller or pack of some kind). The harness is a different tool, with a different purpose.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

It's like any other tool in your parenting belt, great if used properly, can be poor if used improperly. For you with a runner, its a safety thing and also nice for the child as they get to explore and have some independence too, so get one and don't look back. It's parents that yank on them to pull a child back or something like that that makes people leery of harnesses. And if you haven't dealt with a runner, well, it can be hard to understand how kids like that can be too


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TabithaB* 
I have always used a retractable dog leash and hook it to a belt loop or the waist of my son's pants*. Now that gets some really funny looks*, but it only takes a second for you to get separated from you child or for them to put themselves in harms way like with traffic or getting lost so I don't really care what people think.

I bet that does get some looks! I would probably burst off laughing if I saw that. I think it is a brillant idea.

Pre-kid, I thought the harnesses were at best, for lazy parents....

Then I had a kid and like so many of my brillant theories, I had to eat those words and they went straight to my @ss....

I have a runner/bolter. Nothing works. When I try to use the safety angle he laughs and says "I hope the car hits me and breaks my leg so I can go to the hospital like Curious George!" Seriously, I don't know how to deal with that type of reasoning?!?!

It has to be a dire situation for me to take him to a store or anywhere that involves a parking lot, it is that bad. There have been times I needed to physically pin him between me and the dirty car to keep him from sprinting away. Fun times, let me tell you.

So yes, I would use a harness if necessary. Especially if pregnant. Go for it and dirty looks be darned!


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
When I try to use the safety angle he laughs and says "I hope the car hits me and breaks my leg so I can go to the hospital like Curious George!" Seriously, I don't know how to deal with that type of reasoning?!?!

Oh no! I keep telling myself this phase will be over as soon as my son can communicate better and be reasoned with.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I don't like the harnesses because they give more room for kids to roam and get into things they shouldn't be playing with while out and about.

I have a traditional style harness (like this) and they're about two feet long. She can get no further from me than she could if she were holding my hand. Except she won't hold my hand, is a runner (and climber!) and we live in a busy urban area, hence the harness.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
I bet that does get some looks! I would probably burst off laughing if I saw that. I think it is a brillant idea.

Pre-kid, I thought the harnesses were at best, for lazy parents....

Then I had a kid and like so many of my brillant theories, I had to eat those words and they went straight to my @ss....

*I have a runner/bolter. Nothing works. When I try to use the safety angle he laughs and says "I hope the car hits me and breaks my leg so I can go to the hospital like Curious George!" Seriously, I don't know how to deal with that type of reasoning?!?!*

It has to be a dire situation for me to take him to a store or anywhere that involves a parking lot, it is that bad. There have been times I needed to physically pin him between me and the dirty car to keep him from sprinting away. Fun times, let me tell you.

So yes, I would use a harness if necessary. Especially if pregnant. Go for it and dirty looks be darned!

Those smart kids are such a hassle!! My dd has an answer like that for every thing in life. She makes me nuts. But damn, she's sooo smart!


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

I use one pretty much only at two stores: one is a toy store, where I want him to be able to explore but also want him to stay close to me and not bolt down the stairs or out the door or something (I'm also very pregnant right now and can't run very fast lol) and at a certain dollar store where the carts don't hold children and he runs all around. I find it great for those kinds of situations! I say use one, I have certainly not gotten any glares for it, god help someone who gives me one.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

Do what you need to do to keep your daughter safe and you somewhat sane. Just like others said, I used to think they were silly, too, until I had a runner. My 4 year old daughter was always such a great walker, I never had to worry about her running off. But my son is so different. He'll just bolt, out of the park, into the street, to the expensive bottles of wine in our local co-op, etc. I have not used a harness at this point, _only_ because he happens to *love* being carried. He thinks his rightful place is in the red carrier on my back, which is much appreciated at this point as it makes trekking 3 kids around a lot easier. But, if he decides he doesn't like being carried at any point, and he still has a pesky habit of running, we'll certainly look into getting him a harness.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meemee* 







oh man i was soooo judgemental against it. oh you should have heard me.

till i had a runner.

and then i had to swallow my words.









we got a tiger one









And I was soooo judgmental against it....til I became a parent!


----------

